# Gonna try stabbing again tonight



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

I am going gigging in AL down from Pirate's cove on county road 95 right off hwy 98 again tonight. Went other night but water was a little cloudy for my lights to see enough in the dept water I needed to be in. If any stabs worth looking or talking about ill post pics??


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*Had a great hunt*

Hopefully I'll post a pic tomorrow if I take one before eating them today! Also got some Hugh blue crabs! My girlfriend is still amazed how relaxing push poleing is and then the adrenaline over come when u stab one. She jumps off the boat and puts her hands under to hold it on the gig in fear it will fall off LOL!


----------



## Exzility (Jan 26, 2012)

Would like to see some Pics. Pirates Cove is where I have always docked at. haven't been able to got in almost 2 years thou.


----------



## RichardFL (Mar 6, 2012)

*Sorry Old Lady cooked them while fresh.*

Sorry when i got home from work my old lady had already deheaded,gutted,scaled and cooked them for supper so no pic's maybe next time. But let me know if u wana go with one night ? I go on tuesday nights normally and about twice a month hopefully?

Im gonna buy another battery or 2 and rig up a better light system hopefully soon?


----------

